# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Do Any Of U Like Anyone ?

## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Yes,i like many.. and you ?

----------


## TISHA

NO I DONT LIKE ONE I ONLY HAD A CRUSH !

----------


## Endurer

dont you like anyone from your family.. like your siblings, your mom?

----------


## TISHA

OF CORSE I DO! BUT I HATE TWO PEOPLE MY COUSIN AND MY GRANDMA

----------


## zeeast

yess i do...not just one but lots of ppl..... :Smile:

----------


## Shaper

I love nature ...... and humunity... if u r asking in sence of GF ... i did these love many time......... (if u think i m telling u the truth ... :lol: )

----------


## Endurer

lol shaper  :Big Grin: 

tisha if this is not invading your privacy, can i know, why do you hate your cousin and your grandma? and grandma as in faternal or maternal?

----------


## Ash

hehe! No i dont like any, i like many  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## miss-perfect

n i like evry one

----------


## Endurer

and the list goes on and on and on and on.

----------


## zeeast

no..... :Smile: 
i do hate so many ppl on other hand...

----------


## Ash

yup, balance ke liye hate b karna parta hai, and love bhi.

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------


## manni9

> yup, balance ke liye hate b karna parta hai, and love bhi.


Kuch samajh nahi aai?? :duno; 
HAte
 :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

lol thats a non sequitur, being frank  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

do u like anyone

----------


## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## Roshni

I like Shehzad Roy, Ali zafar and Faisal Shah. :whistle; 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

> do u like anyone



agar app apnay uper walay say poch rahin hain tu mai bata deti hon lol keun JJ haahha  :Stick Out Tongue:  

n mera lol i like hm sab hi log :P hahahha ...

----------


## xeon

Tanhaee :blush:

----------


## Roshni

> Tanhaee  :blush:


aap tanhai pasand hain ya aap ko Tanhai jee pasand hain? 
* explain explain *

----------


## xeon

kiyun aap chahtee hain main jaldee duniya sai chala jaoon :frown;

----------


## Ash

hahahahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

me ko wo wali mauj jo sub kuch baha kar le gai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

yani tum ko Katrina means Ghazal baji pasand hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

nahi ek aur hai jo dono ko paas le aai :rolling;

----------


## tanhai

> Tanhaee  :blush:


acha bahi .. kya baat hai tumari .. tu phir maiko lagta hai kafi bore insan hogay app  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahhaha

----------


## Yumna

:wink:

----------


## xeon

Yummmy kuch kaho bhi tu  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tanhai

i think inhain sirf ankh marni ati hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahah kya zamana agaya hai ab board per bhi lol haahaa

----------


## Roshni

> nahi ek aur hai jo dono ko paas le aai :rolling;


matlab tsunami??? :duno;

----------


## Roshni

> i think inhain sirf ankh marni ati hai  hahahah kya zamana agaya hai ab board per bhi lol haahaa


ha ha ha, bohat hasa diya Nabs sachi :whistle;

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Wed Sep 14, 2005 12:05 am
> 
> i think inhain sirf ankh marni ati hai  hahahah kya zamana agaya hai ab board per bhi lol haahaa
> 
> 
> ha ha ha, bohat hasa diya Nabs sachi  :whistle;



tu tu seti keun mar rahi hai oye lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Qambar

Main unhain like kerta hoon jo burai ko like nahin kertay

----------


## manni9

> Main unhain like kerta hoon jo burai ko like nahin kertay


U don't like me  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Qambar

kia tum burai ho????

----------


## manni9

no but i like burrai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

> no but i like burrai


well, we understand :duno;

----------


## manni9

what??
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> what??


k hota hai, hota hai, 
Hyderabad gaye ho kabhi?

----------


## manni9

haan,lekin kon say india walle ya pakistan walle?
me tou dono gaya hoon

----------


## Roshni

> haan,lekin kon say india walle ya pakistan walle?
> me tou dono gaya hoon


pakistan wale ki baat kar rahi hun
wahan pakistan ka sab se bara mental hospital haina, 
bus wohi aap ka permanent ghar hai, aap raasta bhool gaye hain, or mujhe beharhaal madad karni thi, not that i want Rs. 100 from them as a reward to turn in some pagal.

----------


## manni9

well me wahin rehhta hoon,aap ko kese patta challa?
 :Big Grin: 
Actually chutiyon per bhar aya huwa hoon,phir wahin jana hea,whoooole life ke liye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

good janti thi, koi baat nahi, bus lekin CA ke aas paas mat bhatkiyega, yahan pagalon ko chutti nahi milti hai :whistle;

----------


## manni9

haaeee,CA main tou kub say try ker raha hoon magar "WOH" aane hi nahi detin  :Frown:

----------


## Roshni

> haaeee,CA main tou kub say try ker raha hoon magar "WOH" aane hi nahi detin



WOH ko kahain ke anay dain :ye;

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Sep 16, 2005 9:00 am
> 
> haaeee,CA main tou kub say try ker raha hoon magar "WOH" aane hi nahi detin 
> 
> 
> 
> WOH ko kahain ke anay dain :ye;


woh meri baat hi nahi maantin  :Frown:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Sep 16, 2005 6:08 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Sep 16, 2005 9:00 am
> 
> ...


too bad ... so sad :whistle;

----------


## manni9

tou iss me CEETI bajane ki kya baath hea??
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> tou iss me CEETI bajane ki kya baath hea??


secret hai :whistle;

----------


## manni9

hume bhi batain na plzz,
me kissi ko nahi bataon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> hume bhi batain na plzz,
> me kissi ko nahi bataon ga


bataya to secret hai or kya bataon? :wink: :duno;

----------


## manni9

jain na batain,me nahi kheel raha  :Frown:

----------


## Roshni

well, duhhhhhhh....bataya to secret hai :whistle;

----------


## manni9

yeh kesa secrethea jo bataya nahi ja saktta ??
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

kaha to secret secret hai, dumbooooooo

----------


## manni9

me Dumbo nahi oon Aunty :P

----------


## Qambar

> no but i like burrai


u like burai...
ur Dumboooooo
lolz

----------


## Endurer

like or love?

well i love plenty of girls.. no ****** joke man, i really do.

dont you?

----------


## manni9

But I love "Every" beautiful Girl. 
I can't help myself  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yumna

> But I love "Every" beautiful Girl. 
> I can't help myself






 :Embarrassment: noo;  :Stick Out Tongue: rotest3;

----------


## Yumna

> i think inhain sirf ankh marni ati hai  hahahah kya zamana agaya hai ab board per bhi lol haahaa





MARNA tou mujhay bohut kuch ata hay...........

----------


## Yumna

> Yummmy kuch kaho bhi tu





lolz....kehna ab chor diya xee....  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Roshni

> But I love "Every" beautiful Girl. 
> I can't help myself


yes yes true, no one can help u, not that i have any objection if u like Reshma or Reshma ka beta, well mujhe kya waise bhi, magar bhi yaar control control control yourself :P :whistle; :ye;

----------


## manni9

Reshma taak tou theek hea,per uss ka BETA kahan say ajata hea??

----------


## Roshni

> Reshma taak tou theek hea,per uss ka BETA kahan say ajata hea??


jab jab Reshma aati hai, beta bhi aajata hai, tum ne khud hi to bataya tha :P

----------


## manni9

haan yeh tou hea  :Frown: 
KAmbakht us ka Beta :x

----------


## X Pyari Kiran X

haan mein kisi kho pasand karthi hoon =)

----------


## Roshni

> haan yeh tou hea 
> KAmbakht us ka Beta :x


kambhakht us ka beta, akaile nahi ata haina? tch tch tch :ye; :mrgreen: :lol:

----------


## manni9

btw aap ittna intrested kyun hain uss ke bete main  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> btw aap ittna intrested kyun hain uss ke bete main


since her musalmaan aapas main bhai bhai hai, mujhe interest hai :ye;

----------


## manni9

me nay yeh kub kaha ke Reshma Musalman hea  :Wink:

----------


## Roshni

chalain ab keh dain

----------


## manni9

jaien nahi kehtta :P

----------


## Roshni

theek hai na kahain, jitna khamosh rahenge sukoon rahega, shukriya

----------


## manni9

main nay yeh kub kaha ke me bilkul hi khamoosh rahoon ga :P

----------


## Roshni

> main nay yeh kub kaha ke me bilkul hi khamoosh rahoon ga :P


itne achay naseeb hain bhi nahi hamaray. :P

----------


## manni9

aur nahi tou kya, per humare tou hain ke subah subah apna chera dekhne ko millta  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

zahiri bat hai akele ho ap to apna chahra hi dekho ge koi acha chehra kaise nazr a sakta hai apko?

----------


## manni9

u mean iss say acha chera  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

han is cartoon jaise chahre se acha :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Tue Sep 13, 2005 11:24 pm
> 
> Yummmy kuch kaho bhi tu 
> 
> 
> lolz....kehna ab chor diya xee....  ops:


koi baat nahi main dil kee zaban bhi samajhta hoon yummy :blush: ( :mrgreen: )

----------


## khawab

i like sum1 :romantic; but m not gonna tell u sorry!!!

----------


## khawab

> 


tisha main kisi ko nahin pasand karti ulta saare mujhe pasand karte hain...lol
mazaq kar rahi hoon agar main kahoon haan karti hoon to??

----------


## manni9

tou hum kainge ke BESHARA :P :P

----------


## khawab

> tou hum kainge ke BESHARA :P :P


 :x

----------


## Quiet Whisper

well apparently nice_girl, i am :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r wat?

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmm well what does nice_girl's sig say..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

usne tag use kia hai...islie sab ko apna nick nazar aata hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol haan
i didnt know that when i posted before that she's right.. :P
baad mein pata chala :s
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

OKey Pata to chal gaya :mrgreen:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol haan late pata chala na magar :$

pehle kun nahin bataya mujheeee :'(

----------


## Miss_Sweet

offho...phir kia howa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

kuch nahin
pehle bataya hota to kam se kam wahan post to nahin karta na :s

mujhe kun nahin bataya pehle tum ne  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

poocha hota to bata deti :wink:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

:Embarrassment:  khud nahin bata sakti thi  :Embarrassment: 

aur mujhe pehle kun nahin bataya ke puchne se batati tum  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:  mujhe kya khwab ai thi ke aapko nahi pata :x :P

----------


## Quiet Whisper

arey magar main to naya member hoon
is liye aap ko warn karna chahiye tha naaaa :'(

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sorry :P

----------


## Quiet Whisper

ab sorry kun bola :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

:s kun nahin pata :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nahi ke mujhe kio nahi pata  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## indianprincess32

of course lots of ppl. EXCEPT MY PARENTS.  :Frown:   :Big Grin:  :x  :Smile:

----------

